
Show HN: Tueetion – SaaS based class management app - amree
https://tueetion.com
======
mhoad
Just as a small FYI. After looking at the site it isn't really clear to me
what the platform does or who would want to use it specifically. Would highly
recommend addressing both of those problems on the homepage preferably when
you get a chance.

~~~
amree
Thanks for the comment. Haven't thought it that way before. I'll update it a
little bit to make it more obvious.

